# I Want More Pax Like This



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

It was quite busy for a Thursday.
The Ravens had a pre-season game plus several other events in the city made for a nice surge at bar close.

I got a ping, 1.8x for "Lyndsey" 5☆. When I get there, Lyndsey is there with a guy. She is telling him, "Don't forget to tip her. I want to keep my 5 star rating. Make sure you tip her $5."

I'm all smiles 

Guy gets in my car, apparently Lyndsey is not coming. His destination is not far - 5 miles. We had a nice conversation, discovered common interests, etc. As we get closer I hear the cash. 

When I drop him off he hands me a ten!
Thank you, Guy.
And THANK YOU Lyndsey for being awesome and educating your fellow passengers. I wish I could give you a badge!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

And you were trying to seduce her man... Shame on you!


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Jc. said:


> And you were trying to seduce her man... Shame on you!


Nah, he was 15 years younger than me. I'm not into that.


----------

